# THe banning of Atrazine?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This article speaks to the attempt by environmentalist to regulate farming.....slowly we are being handcuffed with regulation that is based on over-reactive thinking. Maybe someone will create a herbicide that will render liberal environmentalists sterile.... It is a battle that will only intensify in the very near future.









Regards, Mike

Atrazine Alert | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

X2- Good one Mike!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Now we have a 50' set back from any tile intake with any product containing atrazine.
I have 9 intakes.So I'm using a product with out atrazine on them fields.

And,Yes they have people policeing it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The only thing to render liberals sterile is a heavy dose of logic...the problem is they tend to throw a hissy fit and storm off before they receive a ample dose!!! Just saying. Martin


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's the way I figure it:

I am free and have the right to do whatever I want on my property! BUT, that freedom ceases the moment ANYTHING I do infringes on my neighbors, be it their land, water, air, or their rights. Therefore, I have the obligation and the responsibility to treat my neighbors with absolute respect. And they have the obligation to return that respect! I don't need anymore rules or regulations other than that.

Those people for whom rules and regulations are created are the same ones who find ways to violate the new rules and regulations. So it becomes a no-win game!

Now, if I could only get the rest of the world to go along with my philosophy!

Ralph


----------

